# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Scam alert: "1924 Gibson A-2 mandolin" on Knoxville CL

## mrmando

Beware this listing. A Loar-period paddlehead A4, erroneously listed as an A2, for $1300? Don't mind if I do. But ... 

I'm attaching three photos. #1 appeared with the CL ad. #2 is the first one the seller sent me; #3 is the second one he sent me. #3 definitely doesn't match either of the first two, and I'm not sure the first two match either. Resolutions are low, but the shape of the burst doesn't seem to match, and #1 appears to have an adjustable bridge while #2 doesn't. In fact, the fretboard extension on #1 looks more like an H2. 

The second two photos also don't match the 1923 serial number the seller gave me, nor do they bear out his claim that the mandolin has a truss rod. 

The kicker is that the seller turns out to be someone who's been kicked off the Cafe numerous times for trolling on the message board and running fake ads on the Classifieds. I guess I won't be pursuing this one further, and I don't recommend it to anyone else, unless of course you live in Knoxville and employ several bodyguards.

----------


## mrmando

P.S. The second photo posted above originally came from the Mugwumps.com site, where it's listed as a 1918 A4.

And the third photo is a 1921 A4 listed at Spruce Tree Music.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Seller's name is Danny Spurgeon from Sevierville, Tennessee.

He's a first rate scam artist and won't hesitate to post under a bogus name and location and may use phone numbers of family or friends. In fact, I'm pinning this note for everyone to see. He's on a current selling streak on eBay, Craig's List and likely other places I don't know about. Unfortunately, he made a stop on the Classifieds a few weeks ago, which I'm now paying for in pursuit. I know of three pending police reports against him at the moment.

I'll have much more to say about him in a few days.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

_He's known - you have guns in the USA - where's the problem ?._ I'm not serious of course,but these guys really press the wrong buttons where i'm concerned.
   I'm currently trying to find the guy who has the 2001 Gilchrist "Fern for sale in the UK for £2,900
_again_ !,
                   Ivan :Mad:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

He favors Kentucky models and I've seen him pumping models 805, 855 at the same time he has them for sale somewhere and he contacts people privately to try to sell them or just acts as an independent voice. Also seem him hawking Sumi and Alvarez models and of course at the moment he has the Gibson mentioned in the opening post.

Multiple removals from this forum for threats of violence towards others, foul language and general inability to follow forum guidelines.

----------


## woodwizard

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Seller's name is Danny Spurgeon from Sevierville, Tennessee.

We all need to remember this guy and pass the word! What a low life.
Thanks to everyone for the headsup!

----------


## atetone

I am glad I saw this post.
I have toyed with contacting him in the past on a few mandolins but didn't do any deals.
I was under the impression that he was legit.
I think I mixed him up with someone else.
Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## mandodan1960

How about we just bog this guy down with inquiries. Use our junk/fake email address to request pictures to be sent. Send a plethoria of questions to be answered. Call him up and arrange to have him come over to our house in nearby Pigeon Forge (fake address) for a Saturday appointment. Shouldn't be hard to find a nice home in a nice neighborhood via Google maps and the white pages (in case he does his homework). A little taste of his own medicine is in order.

----------


## j. condino

Thanks for this post. He lives pretty close to me - I think I've actually bid on a couple of the items he had up on Epay...

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## allenhopkins

> How about we just bog this guy down with inquiries...A little taste of his own medicine is in order.


My great-aunt had a bit of cogent advice (cleaned up for Cafe consumption): "Never get into a urination competition with a skunk."

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I don't advise playing games with the guy. He's trouble, and he'll be back out here with a phony account at some point stirring trouble. If not now, soon. He knows this forum well and you can take it to the bank he's watching. He tosses around legal threats and violence towards me but there's still enough of a 6' 2" Kansas farm boy in me that used to stack hay bales and fix barbed wire fence all day long that an illiterate hillbilly punk doesn't scare me. Protecting honest money of others is the kind of fight I'll be glad to engage in. Bring it on. 

He had a Facebook page up last year saying he wanted to smash me in the mouth for booting him off the Cafe with his foul mouth and guns.

Best advice is to spread the word far and wide and for his own good, teach him a lesson that this kind of #### doesn't go over well in the mandolin community and that people don't like sending him checks and then him not delivering mandolins he supposedly owns.

----------


## Steve Roberts

The Craigs listing has been deleted by the poster.  Nicely done Mando Cafe!  

Keep exposing those skunks.

----------


## FL Dawg

I am one of the people at risk. I answered a classified ad here and sent a large postal money order to Danny Spurgeon.

The money arrived (delivery confirmation) on October 17th. Seventeen days later and I still do not have the mandolin or a refund. I do not even have a tracking number for shipment. Danny will not answer my calls or return my voice messages.

I contacted Scott with my concerns and he has gone to great lengths to help resolve this situation. He was able to get a response from Danny indicating the mandolin was sent October 26th by what sounds like parcel post (Priority Mail was agreed upon) - expected delivery would be sometime this week. I am concerned after learning more about this person that there never was a mandolin in the first place, and this is just a stalling tactic. His lack of communication has put him under suspicion.

Danny still has a small window of opportunity to make this right, and I will post an update when I have one. If there is not a satisfactory resolution soon, then we will be pursuing any and all criminal and civil actions against Danny with as much force as possible. We are building a case at this very moment.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I think it's also important to note that in most instances, the Moderator board is careful to steer clear of private commerce and personal transactions on the Message Board. The only time we are compelled to intervene is when a party is not only blatant, but prolific, as have been these recent cases. We will not interfere the majority of the time, but this is a character we've had careful, quiet behind-the-scenes dialogue off and on for months. 

That we are "outing" him should tell you how serious we are about this individual. Understand however, we are not inciting a public offensive, just urging extreme and communal awareness.

----------


## Earl Gamage

I have the bad luck to be in the middle of a bad deal with this guy.  I also sent him money in good faith only to have no mandolin and no returned money, at least yet.  

This guy seems to know pretty well what kind of mandolins catch Cafe' readers interest and he advertises those.  In my case, he admitted to never having the mandolin I paid him for.

Scott has helped where he can and the police where I live and in Sevierville have an eye on him.

I hope he does not con any more of us.

----------


## Earl Gamage

I have filed a police report in my hometown and contacted the Sevier county sheriff office.  The sherrif's investigator said he would look into it.

The investigator seemed sincere, maybe they will help.

Maybe if I buy used again it will be from a real store or someone that's been on the Cafe' at least a few years.  Seems like that should be safe.

Earl

----------


## Scott Tichenor

There are updates. Not good. One instrument was received today, but while it was described as being in mint condition, it was a total wreck with many cracks, and shipped with no case, filthy. A real mess. Another party has a live working police report and is in contact with the Sevierville Sherrif. I've visited with them as well. I also caught up by phone with an attorney today and plan to file a tortuous interference suit against him for activities carried out on this site.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Thanks for posting all this Scott. I think your efforts to expose the fellow will be more productive than law suits etc.  You can't get blood from a stone.  Maybe the the criminal complaint will get him off the street - but I fear the money is gone.  My advice - don't throw good money after bad.  

Tell me though - do you all know what his screen names and such are so that we can recognize him when we are looking at listings here and elsewhere - like eBay?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I had an eBay friend that found this thread and contacted me with information. Normally i don't endorse the sharing of eBay user IDs, but I'm making an exception here due to the nature of the crimes being committed.

User: danmandospurge

He just won this auction on eBay. Obviously, anyone that deals with him on this one will be wading into dangerous territory, that is, if he pays for it...

----------


## gw16

Thanks for posting Scott - I've nearly been burned a few times and I think it's great when these people are exposed for what they are.  Kudo's to you for doing so and for putting up a great site with great people. Well, 99.9% of them anyway....

Cheers,
Glenn

----------


## Bill Halsey

Yes, Scott -- thank you & Ted et al for going the distance on this, to the benefit of us all.  You're best.

Best wishes to FL Dawg and EarlG for a quick recovery of your resources.  Your coming forward on this is very sobering -- thank you.

----------


## Eric F.

I'm in this, too. I've filed a mail fraud complaint with the postal inspector and I'll be in touch with the Sevierville P.D. today.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

This looks a little worse every day.

----------


## soapycows

Scott, thank you for going above and beyond what most site owners would do. It is truly commendable.
Being someone who has bought and sold numerous times on the cafe, my best advice is to talk on the phone with sellers (and buyers). Build a rapport, communicate. Be careful of anyone that doesn't communicate openly and earnestly.

----------


## FL Dawg

Here is the update I promised. Yesterday evening a mandolin arrived from Danny, 17 days after he got my money. That is the good news.

The bad news is that the mandolin is *trashed* and not as described. When I first spoke to Danny I asked for a 48 hour approval period and he agreed - I am going to hold him to that and pursue a refund for this mandolin. He will need to send the money first before I return the mandolin because at this point, he has lost my trust.

Here are a few of the surprises:
1) Mandolin was sent Parcel Post
_Danny promised Priority Mail._
2) Mandolin has no case
_Danny said it had the original case._
3) Mandolin was postmarked October 28th
_Danny promised to send it right away after getting the money October 17th.
Danny promised again to send it on October 23rd.
Danny told Scott it had been mailed on October 26th._
4) Mandolin is extremely damaged in poor condition with cracks and other issues.
_Danny gave me an in-hand description on the phone of an instrument with no breaks, no repairs, and no issues._

Look at the pictures and you will see that the back looks like it's been off,  the label has been moved, there is a filled hole from a pickup jack, multiple top cracks, a section of the top between cracks that is pushed in, a crack on the back, extensive finish damage down to the wood, air gaps in the binding, glue goop on the binding where it has been removed and replaced, and the tailpiece is a replacement.

This is fraud, pure and simple. And until I get my money back, I plan to pursue action against Danny with the postal inspector and Sevierville police.

Here are a few pictures of the mandolin that Danny Spurgeon sent me:

Filled jack hole, replaced gapped binding


Gaps in binding, binding separation, sloppy glue oozing out


Multiple cracks in top


Top cracks and heavy finish wear down to the wood

----------


## FL Dawg

More pictures...

Another look at the absolute mess of the binding


Large dent in the top


Binding separation and seam separation near the neck joint


Top is uneven between the cracks


There are more issues that I didn't take the time to photograph, like inside the mandolin glue is gooped all around the back/side kerfing, making me think the back has been off (this must have been when the label was moved way down from the normal position, you can barely see the edge of it through the f-hole).

----------


## jim_n_virginia

frets on the florida removed but never scooped ... Geez ...

an scumbag like this needs a face to face confrontation!

----------


## jim simpson

You mention that the label might have been moved lower. Who is the maker?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Had some interesting emails back and forth with Danny this a.m. This little gem was one of the emails, copied and pasted exactly, a response when I asked him if he'd be sending the $900 he took for this mandolin per the agreed upon 48 hour window of return.

"If he wants to send the mando back and pay for shipping both ways yes i will take the mandolin back and send him his refund.I am not stupid enuff to send $900 dollars to him with him still having the mando"

----------


## Scott Tichenor

8:30 a.m. meeting tomorrow with my attorney (he's a musician on the side--totally understands what's going on here) to draft final legal documents, copies of which will be sent registered USPS to Sevierville Sheriff, Danny Spurgeon, the State of Tennessee Attorney General (surprise--I'm friends with the Kansas Attorney General--he lives in my town, also friends with the runner-up in the 2004 AG race, another musician friend). I have very good legal support. We are in contact with and keeping the Sheriff department there in the loop. Reasons to suspect he is currently committing other crimes on eBay, Craig's List and possibly other areas on the web that have already been reported or he is in the process of committing new crimes.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Woohoo! Good luck, Scott. Thanks for looking out for people on this site.

----------


## FL Dawg

I can't believe that Danny Spurgeon wouldn't trust me to return this mandolin. I answer my phone, use tracking numbers when I ship stuff, and answer my emails. I would also feel really sorry if I sent someone a mandolin that was in terrible shape and they weren't happy. 

Danny, I can't wait to send this mandolin back to you. I don't want to own it and I don't want it in my house. I don't want to rip you off. I just want to be done with this situation.

You haven't shown that you are a reliable person when it comes to buying and selling... I don't want to have to wait weeks for my money and call your house and your mom's house and leave messages that you never answer.

I willl put my good name on the line right here on the forum for everybody to see. I will pack up this mandolin and have it ready to ship back to you, insured with a tracking number. The same day I get the refund I will go down to UPS or FedEx and ship the box and post the tracking number right here on the forum for everyone to see. There is an all night FedEx right around the corner from me  :Smile:  You and everyone else can follow the package right to your house and see that I am a man of my word.

----------


## Ben Milne

u could send it back C.O.D>?

----------


## Rob Gerety

The usual procedure in a normal case is to return the goods then get a prompt refund.  This is not a normal case.  Still, if it was me, that is what I would do.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I remember this guy posting a while back. He was a huge jerk.

----------


## AlanN

Oh Danny Boy
The time will soon be coming
When you must meet your Maker fair and square

Oh Danny boy
Oh Danny boy
Glad I won't be there.

----------


## thistle3585

Can you return it freight collect so that UPS wont give it to him unless he gives them a cashiers check?  I would think that if he issues a fake cashiers check then he's just elevated his crime to a federal offense.  If he doesn't refund the money then it further burys him in regards to commiting fraud.

----------


## lenf12

> Can you return it freight collect so that UPS wont give it to him unless he gives them a cashiers check?  I would think that if he issues a fake cashiers check then he's just elevated his crime to a federal offense.  If he doesn't refund the money then it further burys him in regards to commiting fraud.


He could refuse delivery from UPS. Why would he accept the shipment? He already has FLDawg's money which is all he really wanted in the first place. Danny has dug himself a very deep hole with serious criminal repercussions. His day of reckoning will be coming sooner rather than later. You guys have my profound sympathies

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## EdSherry

FL Dawg -- You might contact someone at the police / sheriff department or district attorney where he lives, to see if they'd be willing to have you ship it to them, to be delivered to him only once he hands over to them a cashiers' check or money order for the amount he owes you.  Just a thought.

----------


## delsbrother

Won't he just claim shipping damage? I tried to file a claim against a seller like this on ebay, and that's exactly what he did. The claim got bumped to the shipper, who agreed with me that the damage to the instrument was years (if not decades) old. This resulted in an endless loop of blame which only benefited the seller - eventually I gave up (the dispute was over a much smaller amount of money than that being discussed here).

Was any of his description of the item sent to you in writing?

----------


## mrmando

Gee, fellas, don't give him any ideas!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here's a little bit of wisdom from Danny in one of his previous posts from this forum. Thought this would be good to start off the day. I've worked problems like this before and these guys like to think eventually this will all go away and everyone will forget about their crimes.

"I have cabin in br mtns  and i would rather live their than in in city in the wourld so i guess i will be country intill i die.Were i live i do body piercing by GLOCK!!!!""

From his public MySpace page: Danny wants to buy your quality mandolin  :Smile: 
And another public MySpace

Just sharing things that are on the web for all to see.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

I hope that mandolin doesn't belong to the fine man behind him...

----------


## AlanN

Ronnie M appears to be photoshopped in there.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

He was, it's the same image as above.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Phew!  Glad I was mistaken!

----------


## mrmando

I don't think Danny knows PhotoShop from a hole in the wall. Look closer at the photo in post 42...

----------


## 45ACP-GDLF5

> Ronnie M appears to be photoshopped in there.



No photoshop.  The pic was taken in Cherokee, NC in June of 2008.  Danny is holding Ronnie's Loar.

----------


## AlanN

Yeah, see that now on zoom. Freaky.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Wow, why blank him out in the first shot?

----------


## mrmando

Speaking for myself, if there were a photo of me and Danny together, I would be grateful to have myself removed from the photo before it was posted in a thread like this one. And I'm not even famous!

----------


## Travis Finch

I just had a quick look through the terms posted on the MySpace website. It would seem that the second of the two accounts listed may be in direct violation. I'm just sayin'...

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't think Ronnie blanked himself out. I'm just kind of taken back by that one. I would have left him in, and Martin, you're famous here. Everyone knows your name  :Smile:

----------


## Ben Milne

guessing he doesn't have permission to use the big 12-fret image he has as his background, Trav?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I altered the photo. If there's any doubt about why I did that, please try to think harder about it.

----------


## Travis Finch

Well I was thinking more along the lines of him posting this info (from his 'Morristownmando' MySpace):

"I am just getting this page started i have about 4 mandolins in stock right now and will be taking instruments on consignment if you would like me to help you sale your mandolin.I also buy mandolins as long as they are quality or vintage mandolins.I am now just getting this page started i will be adding videos and pics of mandolins for sale and also mandolins thats already been sold.Any questions you can contact me at 423-200-7697. "

And wondering if if conflicted with this (from the MySpace terms):

"5. Use by Members. The MySpace Services are for the personal use of Members and may only be used for direct commercial purposes if they are specifically endorsed or authorized by MySpace. MySpace reserves the right to remove commercial content in its sole discretion."

...or this

"8.11 furthers or promotes any criminal activity or enterprise or provides instructional information about illegal activities including, but not limited to, making or buying illegal weapons, violating someone's privacy, or providing or creating computer viruses; "

...or this

"8.13 involves commercial activities and/or sales without prior written consent from MySpace such as contests, sweepstakes, barter, advertising, or pyramid schemes; "

...or this

"8.18 advertising to, or solicitation of, any Member to buy or sell any products or services through the unauthorized or impermissible use of the MySpace Services. "

...or this

"8.31 displaying an unauthorized commercial advertisement on your profile, or accepting payment or anything of value from a third person in exchange for your performing any commercial activity through the unauthorized or impermissible use of the MySpace Services on behalf of that person, such as placing commercial content on your profile, links to e-commerce sites not authorized by MySpace, posting status or mood updates, blogs or bulletins with a commercial purpose, selecting a profile with a commercial purpose as one of your top friends, or sending messages with a commercial purpose; "

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I think we'd be safe in assuming that adhering to rules of what he finds on the web is not real high on his list of concerns. You think?

 :Smile:

----------


## Travis Finch

For sure!  :Smile:  I was just wondering if there's any grounds for maybe getting that page pulled down.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Likely. I believe a fellow user here on the forum who has a MySpace account reported a page Danny had taken out that was advocating some kind of physical violence against me. It disappeared at some point. I Googled and found this for reporting MySpace violations. That page has been there for awhile. Doubt he has any of those mandolins still, but gee, I guess that might not mean he wouldn't try to sell them anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## Patrick Gunning

Thanks for the heads-up Scott.  Sorry for those who got burned.  I've had it happen in (thankfully) non-mando contexts and it always sucks.

I always wondered what happened to good old morristownmando.  I never missed his blundering idiocy and trollling one bit, and that was before I knew about his amateur con games.


(sarcasm on)

Looks like a big step forward for my hypothesis: a person's trustworthiness is inversely proportional to their dislike of Chris Thile.

(sarcasm off)

----------


## FL Dawg

Danny, do me a favor and make this easy for both of us. I dont want the mandolin that you sent me, I just want my money back. I have been through a lot of aggravation and stress, more than I would ever think is possible for buying a mandolin. Youve made this very difficult for me.

I am asking you to be nice and do things my way this one time. Your mandolin is packed up in bubble wrap and inside the box. I have a FedEx slip already made out to ship it back to you. I have attached pictures so you can see that everything is already done.

I am offering you an easy way out of dealing with this bad situation. Please mail me the refund for the mandolin and I will ship it back to you the same day. There is a FedEx store right by my house that is open until 11 at night. If I get the money order in the mail at 3pm, I will go down to FedEx the same night and give you a tracking number immediately. There is no risk for you, especially now that Scott and your local sheriff are involved. I swear to you that all I want to do is get my money back and give you back your mandolin. I just dont feel comfortable letting you have the money and the mandolin at the same time at this point. I think you will understand why I am nervous with all the bad things I have heard.

You do have a chance to make things right. I will let the mandolin café know when you send the refund and I will even post the tracking number on the café so that everyone will be able to see things are getting fixed.

I have been really upset by this whole thing  please just do the right thing here and make it easier on yourself. We are very close to fixing this problem.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

He's still on myspace? That's so 2006.  :Wink:

----------


## FL Dawg

If there was any doubt about how challenging it is to deal with a situation like this, the email Danny gave me now appears dead.




> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its recipients. The following addresses failed:
> <Toot329@gmail.com>
> SMTP error from remote server after RCPT command:
> host gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.223.10]:
> 550-5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not exist.


So I tried another email address that Danny didn't give me, this seems to be the one he actually uses. Same thing.




> A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its recipients. The following addresses failed:
> <mandospurge@gmail.com>
> SMTP error from remote server after RCPT command:
> host gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[209.85.223.41]:
> 550-5.1.1 The email account that you tried to reach does not exist.

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

A few years back, a guy who started a Resonator Guitar site and who hustled reso related goods started scamming folks.

He took orders and did not send the goods.
He solicited and got consigned instruments, resos, flat tops arch tops etc.
He sold these and did not compensate the sellers..
Bought goods and did not pay
etc

He started posting excuses including his wifes cancer condition ad naseum then he disapperared.

Many of us filed claims with the Texas State Attorney General and with an investigator from the US Postal Service assigned this fraud by mail case...

The perp  fled to the State of Washington and elsewhere and was finally nailed in Portland Oregon

He is doing some serious time. I mean multiple felonies.

This mando seller seems to be going the same direction.

I would strongly suggest he clear up any complaints and correct any mis- deals in a timely fashion...he definitley does not want to do battle with a group that comes together in a singular effort;  can't win.

And if any of the burned parties did any bsuiness by US Mail   contact the Postal  Service... they are heck on fraud.


With the Reso Bandit  I lost only $38 but others lost in the thousands and others had their reputations smudged a bit by having promoted and been promoted by the guy.  It's all over now  but the memory is strong.


I would also suggest that this guy is perpetrating another serious crime

Mando Mutilation

he has no business owning, repairing or dealing with mandolins if the photos are representative of his work. Simlply criminal.

Good luck to everyone who got ripped.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

This is interesting. Danny has shut down four of the five email addresses I have for him that were still functioning. Two of the others he had already been shut down. Sort of hard to communicate with your pals on the web and to explain why this is happening. Why would anyone do this? I know Danny reads this thread because I can tell when he does  :Smile: . 

Whassup, brother?

As I've said, check your mailbox for a registered letter. Should arrive Monday or Tuesday. I'd strongly advise you'll want to know what it contains. We're just getting started here.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I altered the photo. If there's any doubt about why I did that, please try to think harder about it.


It all makes sense now.

----------


## FL Dawg

> And if any of the burned parties did any bsuiness by US Mail   contact the Postal  Service... they are heck on fraud.


Danny insisted on being paid with a Postal Money Order, so yes the US Postal Inspector is involved. There is a paper trail, and we've got documentation of everything.

It must be getting hot in Sevierville for this time of year.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Since he has shut down all of his email addresses, I guess that means we'll need to start posting communication to him in this public forum. How unfortunate for him, but if that's the way he wants it, that's the way we'll get it to him. Wonder how you explain this curious behavior to family and friends, assuming you have the latter?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I had an eBay friend that found this thread and contacted me with information. Normally i don't endorse the sharing of eBay user IDs, but I'm making an exception here due to the nature of the crimes being committed.
> 
> User: danmandospurge
> 
> He just won this auction on eBay. Obviously, anyone that deals with him on this one will be wading into dangerous territory, that is, if he pays for it...


Appears he has shut down his most recent eBay account. Within eBay you can attempt to contact others. Here's what I just received:

danmandospurge ( 0 ) Not a registered user

So, he's shutting down emails, shutting down eBay accounts, going into hiding. Why would anyone do that if they were honest?

----------


## Linds

> There are updates. Not good. One instrument was received today, but while it was described as being in mint condition, it was a total wreck with many cracks, and shipped with no case, filthy. A real mess. Another party has a live working police report and is in contact with the Sevierville Sherrif. I've visited with them as well. I also caught up by phone with an attorney today and plan to file a tortuous interference suit against him for activities carried out on this site.


I think the folks who sent this clown money may also be able file suit for fraud and Deceptive Trade Practices (if they have that law in Tennessee or in the buyer's home state --go see a lawyer licensed in one of those states about that.)

----------


## Scott Tichenor

More info just in from an eBay seller I'm in contact with. Danny bid on and won an auction of a Weber Gallatin on 10/10 then never paid for the item, so he never took possession. Seller found us through a search and contacted me. Danny sold the same mandolin here the same day. Since he never took possession of it via the eBay sale, he didn't have it to deliver and obviously won't now.

Google danmandospurge and see what you come up with. While I detest outing people by eBay name like this, and it's against the posting guidelines we adhere to, it's resulting in valuable information we will use to piece together the felony crime that has transpired. That account is now closed per the above post.

----------


## FL Dawg

Come on, Danny, hiding is not going to fix this!

Why would an honest person shut down their email accounts?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Here's a little bit of wisdom from Danny in one of his previous posts from this forum. Thought this would be good to start off the day. I've worked problems like this before and these guys like to think eventually this will all go away and everyone will forget about their crimes.
> 
> "I have cabin in br mtns  and i would rather live their than in in city in the wourld so i guess i will be country intill i die.Were i live i do body piercing by GLOCK!!!!""
> 
> From his public MySpace page: Danny wants to buy your quality mandolin 
> And another public MySpace
> 
> Just sharing things that are on the web for all to see.


Someone is reading the Mandolin Cafe.  :Smile: 

Danny has removed his MySpace account listing instruments he had for sale, and has set his personal account to private so that it's no longer public for all to see. 

You can run, but you can't hide.

Oopsies, better take care of this a little better. Wonder how the 12th Fret music store would feel about their artwork being used on that page.

----------


## FL Dawg

The more violent threats he makes, the more charges the district attorney can use to go after him.

----------


## lenf12

Do you think the population of Sevierville, TN is about to diminish by 1? 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## mandomick

Haven't visited here for a while and just caught up on this. Never ceases does it? Just hope that nobody confuses this clown with JEREMY Spurgeon with whom I've had many seamless transactions regarding the braided straps that he makes and sells/sold through the Cafe classifieds.

Best of luck to everyone seeking redress from this load.


WOW! Just noticed that somebody gave me an avatar! Do I get the car? The Mando?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Guess who just contacted me with a bogus return email address? Yep. Since I couldn't reply to him in person--he's afraid of being public--I'll post our exchange here. When he mans up enough to allow us to contact him, this won't be necessary. He needs to read my response.

From Danny:

I AM NOT GOING INTO HIDING.I CANNOT RESPOND TO WHAT U ARE SAYING ABOUT ME ON YOUR WEBSITE.BUT TONY GOT HIS MANDO ERIC GOT HIS AND EARL IS GETTING A REFUND.YOU WILL GET A LAWSUIT FOR DEFAMATION OF CHARACHTER .THIS EMAIL ADDRESS WILL ALSO BE DELETED SINCE YOU ARE GIVING ALL MY INFO OUT ON THE WEB.MY LAWYER WILL BE CONTACTING U IN THE FUTURE ON THIS CIVIL CASE              SINCERELY   DANNY SPURGEON

--------

My response:

Why does the "reply to" address in your email say "Bill Taylor"? Is
this your new alias  :Smile: ? Is your lawyer working Sundays again? You
couldn't sue me if you had the money to hire a lawyer because it's all
true, and everything posted was already public. 

You need to send Tony his $900 so he can return the mandolin. You've
proved you can't be trusted. All he has done is be honest. Earl has
not received the mandolin and I think this is all a big lie on your
part hoping we'll go away. You need to refund his $1,300. We're not
going away until you make it right, and I'm just starting to crank up
the heat. You have a certified letter heading your way. Better take a
good hard look at it and respond fast because I have Step 2 already in
the pipeline.

By the way, what would your response be on how you took someone's
money and never delivered a mandolin? How do you explain you agreed
upon a 48 hour window of return and then don't hold up your part of
the deal?

There are more surprises coming your way so don't whine when they
arrive. You make it right with Earl and Tony and I'll stop this. Until
then, I promise it will continue.

Your threats are meaningless. Control your temper and your anger. 
You'll live longer. Getting angry at me because you don't like the
consequences of the crimes you've committed achieves nothing.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Interesting. Noticeable recent spike in traffic from Morristown, Tennessee in my web stats, but traffic down from Sevierville. Ah, those beautiful little secrets contained in server logs and Google Analytics. Wonder what else they tell me?

----------


## FL Dawg

Come on, Danny, do the right thing here... just send the refund and you will get your mandolin back!

----------


## FL Dawg

> Interesting. Noticeable recent spike in traffic from Morristown, Tennessee in my web stats, but traffic down from Sevierville.


Maybe we can get the Morristown PD involved now too.

----------


## fernmando

Ditto on Jeremy AND Lon Spurgeon, two great guys/musicians from our area here in East Tennessee. They are of no business relation to this guy. Wouldn't know about personal relation, but I highly doubt it.

Roscoe Morgan, Jr.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just to summarize a lot of actions Danny took over the weekend, he is attempting to go into hiding. In the past three days he has:

- closed all of his various GMail accounts
- removed one of his MySpace accounts and switched one from public to private
- closed his latest eBay account

Since he's attempting to cut off all methods of contacting him, we'll use this thread for the next few months to communicate openly in front of the mandolin community with him as needed until this is wrapped up and/or the alternative plans set in motion to correct this situation are resolved. We do know he reads this thread.

Danny, if you wish to avoid the public attention, email works just fine. Hiding is not going to resolve this, plus, I have phone numbers for you and am close to finding out how you spend your days which will provide another method of contact.

Do the right thing now by immediately sending Tony and Earl their money back.

----------


## Eric F.

_I AM NOT GOING INTO HIDING.I CANNOT RESPOND TO WHAT U ARE SAYING ABOUT ME ON YOUR WEBSITE.BUT TONY GOT HIS MANDO ERIC GOT HIS AND EARL IS GETTING A REFUND.YOU WILL GET A LAWSUIT FOR DEFAMATION OF CHARACHTER .THIS EMAIL ADDRESS WILL ALSO BE DELETED SINCE YOU ARE GIVING ALL MY INFO OUT ON THE WEB.MY LAWYER WILL BE CONTACTING U IN THE FUTURE ON THIS CIVIL CASE SINCERELY DANNY SPURGEON_

Well, I don't have mine, as of this morning.

----------


## FL Dawg

> BUT TONY GOT HIS MANDO


I didn't really get a mandolin, I got a broken instrument with all kinds of problems that nobody would want, after waiting *forever* with no communication. Maybe that's why you said you were having trouble emailing pictures? How could you think anyone would be happy in this situation?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

Wow, what a mess all this is.  I used to live in that neck of the woods

----------


## djf

_<comment removed by site owner>_ was charged Oct. 13 with aggravated burglary, theft of property worth $10,000 to $50,000, burglary and aggravated burglary. He was being held in lieu of $50,000 bond.

_<comment removed by site owner>_ was charged Oct. 12 with aggravated burglary and theft of property worth $10,000 to $50,000. He was being held in lieu of $40,000 bond.


Any relationship here?

Dave

----------


## mrmando

FWIW, that is not the address Danny sent me, so I wouldn't presuppose any relationship there, other than "potential cellmate."

----------


## woodwizard

OMG! As they say ... don't do the crime if you can't do the time

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I don't think we need to associate Danny with others and what they have been charged with. That has no real bearing here. Even if he is related he isn't them and even they are innocent until proven guilty. Let's stay on topic.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Let's not get carried away here. Posting names and addresses of people we don't know who may or may not have a bearing on this is going too far. We're only concerned about one person here.

----------


## jondk

I was very close to buying a mandolin from this guy a few weeks ago. It was a toss up between a Kentucky 805 from him and the JBovier I bought. After seeing this thread I am so thankful I decided to buy the other one and that I bought from and honest person. I feel terrible for everyone who's been ripped off by this scammer. I hope everything works out in the end. Scott and anyone else taking action against him is doing the right thing. At some point everyone has to pay the consequences for their actions.

----------


## FL Dawg

What about pursuing a complaint with IC3?

http://www.ic3.gov/complaint/default.aspx

The IC3 is co-sponsored by the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI)
and the National White Collar Crime Center (NW3C).
Complaints filed via this website are processed and may be referred to federal,
state, local or international law enforcement or regulatory agencies.

----------


## cooper4205

> _<comment removed by site owner>_ was charged Oct. 13 with aggravated burglary, theft of property worth $10,000 to $50,000, burglary and aggravated burglary. He was being held in lieu of $50,000 bond.
> 
> _<comment removed by site owner>_ was charged Oct. 12 with aggravated burglary and theft of property worth $10,000 to $50,000. He was being held in lieu of $40,000 bond.
> 
> 
> Any relationship here?
> 
> Dave



No telling, there are too many Spurgeon's to count spread throughout East Tennessee.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Have my eye on the town Murfreesboro now as well. Anyone from there or know someone there that might be able to provide some information? Picking up that he's probably not in Sevierville now.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

OK, this is isn't pretty.

Here's a record of crimes he's been incarcerated for. I happen to know this is an exact match for reasons I won't go into, but this is the smoking gun. I've been data mining on this guy for a long time and missed this one.

A huge thanks to one of our members that dug this one up.

This is going to take awhile, but I'd say based on what I know, if he doesn't come up with the payments on these two instruments, it's going to be bye-bye time to a state penitentiary.

Danny, I just let a message on the phone I know you have access to with instructions.

----------


## gibson mandoman

Danny must enjoy living life behind metal bars, because that is going to be his next destination.  

I remember a few years back in the town where I live, a husband and wife were arrested for fraud.  They were selling items on Ebay, but were not sending the items in their auctions.  They would keep the money, and either send nothing, or send packages that contained only packing materials.  Last I heard, they both received five years in prison for their crimes.  

Danny, you can run and hide, but eventually you will have to take your punishment.  The police will catch up with you.

----------


## testore

Scott, I just wanted to say how impressed I have been with your amazing hard work. It's too bad other site owners don't treat their community with the respect you do. Your effort makes the "cafe" feel like a neighborhood of its own. This has been better news everyday than the paper. Thanks Scott.

----------


## Kirk Albrecht

A hearty second to the thoughts of Testore on kudos to Scott for his excellent work on this site.  It is far and away the best music related site I have found on the internet, and I spend a lot of time here (though I don't post too often).

This latest example really shows Scott's commitment to making this more than just another spot on the internet, but a true community.

Keep up the good work Scott! (we're all reaping the benefits of your efforts!)

----------


## evanreilly

Let's find an old Pillory.
Put the offender in it & pelt him with offal!!!
He deserves that, and more.
And thanks to the guy behind the bar at the 'Cafe who believes in the motto 'Forewarned is forearmed'.  Gold star to Scott.

----------


## bobby bill

Of the three or four things I have bought on E-Bay, each was less than represented.  I don't use E-Bay anymore.  Of the three or four things I have bought from the Cafe's classifieds, all have been completely as represented.  We are seeing why this is a trusted web site and I add my thanks.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Scott -

Please accept another heart felt thanks for your work here, not only with helping keep this site safe, but also for making it such an incredible meeting place for us.

Your efforts are more than appreciated!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Didn't want to let the day go by without an update. Lots of new information poured in the past 24 hours and new contacts where I need them. The search has moved to a new location. I now have a vehicle identified and know where he is. Amazing what can be achieved on the internet with effective searching and some support from people that want to see justice served.

----------


## gibson mandoman

That is great news!  Justice will be served soon!

----------


## Jim Broyles

> Of the three or four things I have bought on E-Bay, each was less than represented.  I don't use E-Bay anymore.  Of the three or four things I have bought from the Cafe's classifieds, all have been completely as represented.  We are seeing why this is a trusted web site and I add my thanks.


Your prerogative of course. Of the 400+ things I have bought on eBay, none has been less than represented. Of the two things I bought through the Cafe's classifieds, one has been less than represented. I _still_ think this is a trusted web site _and_ I still use eBay.  People are people everywhere and crooks can sell their items wherever they choose. Danny listed his mandolins here, too, you'll recall. It's up to us as buyers to be careful and research what we buy.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> That is great news!  Justice will be served soon!


This could end soon, and Danny could get on with his life peacefully. My guess is he will choose a more painful long-term alternative for himself, which is to have me riding his rear end for eternity looking to resolve this matter. I'm a very patient person and I don't give up. I already have people in his area working on my side. 

It's his choice. So far he's made the wrong decision every single time, and the price he may ultimately pay is going to be devastating for him.

----------


## FL Dawg

The criminal history report makes for interesting reading. Aside from the 2 felony drug convictions, there are two instances of "criminal simulation". I looked it up and it sounds like a type of fraud:




> According to Tennessee law, a person commits the offense of criminal simulation who with intent to defraud or harm another:
> 
> • Makes or alters an object, in whole or in part, so that it appears to have value because of age, antiquity, rarity, source, or authorship that it does not have;
> • Possesses an object so made or altered, with intent to sell, pass, or otherwise utter it;

----------


## Eric Hanson

It is sad that some resort to self sabotage thinking that someone will come and rescue them.
 The human mind is such a complex entity.

----------


## Joel Spaulding

A bit over two years ago, this joker listed himself as a builder of " The Spurge Mandolins" under the name Jason Spurgeon.
 I was in the market for a new build at the time and sent him a few inquiries via email. I was lucky and never received a reply. There is a thread regarding these and IIRC, several questions were raised at the time as to the authenticity of his posted photos.
Best of luck to all who have suffered from their interactions with this rare gem of a human being.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Took me a while to find the thread.

----------


## Dfyngravity

Wow Mike, as soon as I saw that picture of the mandolin a light went off in my head. It sure does look like a Flatbush mandolin if you as me. And yes there was something black over the headstock, you can see the very top of the flowerpot inlay is blacked out. I would say it is a Flatbush V5 that he was claiming was a mandolin he built.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

http://www.ksc.ks.gov/ - Office of the Kansas Securities Commissioner, Chris Biggs

My occasional gig partner of 25+ years and former band mate and good friend, former three-time top three winner in the early Walnut Valley Flatipicking National Championships. We have a little duo gig tonight. In addition to this current post, he has an extensive background as a criminal prosecutor. Was narrowly defeated in the State Attorney General race a few years ago.

Imagine the conversation and legal advice I'll be receiving in a few hours.

----------


## bobby bill

> Of the 400+ things I have bought on eBay, none has been less than represented.


I am amazed by your eBay skills.  Clearly you are a good researcher and I am not.  My point, however, was not really how many crooks use eBay.  It seemed to me that Mr. Tichenor was going a little farther in protecting the users of his site than eBay might have gone.

----------


## Byrdmando

If I owned a company and was in need of a CEO, I believe I would have to put Scott on my shortlist.  I am very impressed with his handling of this case.  

I sure wouldn't want to be in Spurgeon's position.  You almost start to feel bad for him, but only for a moment.  Then you remember what this fella has done and any sympathy you might have had for him disappears.  

Spurgeon is done.  You know he feels the walls closing in on him.

----------


## Dfyngravity

> It seemed to me that Mr. Tichenor was going a little farther in protecting the users of his site than eBay might have gone.


Well, the cafe is a bit different than ebay....after all this is a community of people that all share the same interest, mandolins. The classifieds are just a small part of the cafe. Plus, I think this cat has crossed the path of the wrong guy. I have never met Scott personally, but he doesn't seem to be someone to go about this matter in any other manner than he is. I don't think this guy truly  understand the seriousness of the situation he has gotten himself into.

----------


## AlanN

> You know he feels the walls closing in on him.


Short tune list for his next gig:

Stone Walls And Steel Bars
I'll Break Out
The Prisoner's Song

----------


## journeybear

Don't kid yourself. He's not done or defeated, he's just delayed. He'll sprout up again, like a weed that sends out runners, and if you don't pull out the taproot will pop up again a little distance away and a little time later. He may not be too bright, nor talented, but he is persistent.  :Mad: 

BTW, that criminal report is a little vague. It doesn't give dates for the offenses or dispositions, nor the duration of the incarcerations. But in any event, the punishment doesn't seem to have been enough, as he continues in his nefarious schemes. And in all likelihood will continue again, after relocating and reestablishing his operation. Don't get me wrong; I'd be thrilled if he gets caught and put away for a long time, and creeps like him are a good example of why I'd like to see public humiliation by pillory reinstated as a punishment. 

Despite my skepticism, I'll add my voice to those expressing gratitude (and even some amazement) for the way Scott is pursuing this scoundrel. I wish I'd had someone like him in my corner when I've been screwed over by scammers and frauds. But I'll go along with Jim Broyles in saying I've had very little problems with ebay dealings, especially big ticket items like my 1916 A. Not to say I wasn't nervous, but my leap of faith proved to be justified. Still, 400+ ebay transactions? Sounds like you're overdue for an intervention!  :Laughing:

----------


## hank

This site is amazing.  I sincerely hope the best for our Cafe' friends and all those  victimized by this internet pirate.  This and CoMando are the only message boards I have ever taken part in but I find it hard to believe you could have a Law & Order thread complete with a network of C.S.I.s working (perhaps world wide if needed) to put needed evidence and leading particulars together in a way to assist law inforcement shut these criminals down at any other M.B.  There is so much criminal activity fouling the internet it is really refreshing to see something so positive and beneficial evolving.  I have a friend that commented to me the other day about how the Mandolin Cafe' had much higher standards and operated at a level he had never seen in a message board before.  I would like to think Scott's high standards and tireless effort here may evolve into a useful blueprint for other internet commerce. Thank's again Scott and Cafe' friends for your service in making this possible.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

As someone who just sold a mandolin on the café, I just want to say, "Thanks Scott!"  You set a very high bar for other website and discussion board folks to reach.  And that's a good thing.

Best,
Daniel

----------


## Orrin Star

I too have have been by and large happy with my select ebay experiencesbut am also regularly disgusted with the self-serving 
claims of ignorance I see in the listings there.
eg 'I don't know much about these things' - even though I've just offered numerous details and am also qualified to note it's 'remarkable condition for its age' (though, per a recent tenor banjo ad, it's missing the resonator).

That just doesn't happen here on the Cafe.  Standards are good. 

Orrin

----------


## Scotti Adams

Judging by the criminal log it appears  "Spurg" is coping with a bigger demon...thats the reason hes not delivering and not doing the right thing with the folks who have been unlucky enough to fall prey to this ass. As the old adage says "What goes around, comes around"

----------


## Skip Kelley

Nice work, Scott! You keep this site a very respectful honest place! It's a shame there is people like this out there. Danny will reap what he sows!

----------


## blacksmith

I wouldn't start rejoicing too soon, you guys aren't out of the woods yet. So he gets caught and sent to the big house. Guess who foots the bill for that.....yes, you, the taxpayer. It never ends.

----------


## Byrdmando

> So he gets caught and sent to the big house. Guess who foots the bill for that.....yes, you, the taxpayer. It never ends.



Taxpayer money well spent.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Don't mistake when I don't post for a day or two that it's because I'm not pushing forward on this. Had a nice long discussion with my long-time legal friend at our gig last night. He's spent decades putting guys like Danny J. Spurgeon behind bars. Had some good advice which I've passed on to the three folks that have been screwed over. The phones and email inboxes are starting to light up and will continue to in the Sevierville Sheriff's Office.

----------


## journeybear

> So he gets caught and sent to the big house. Guess who foots the bill for that.....yes, you, the taxpayer. It never ends.





> Taxpayer money well spent.


Hear, hear. Too bad the Tennessee State Prison isn't a charitable organization so I can't send them money. But perhaps the Sevierville sheriff's office would appreciate an anonymous donation of a box of cigars ...

And even if it doesn't effect a permanent end, putting this creep out of business for even for a year or two is a victory, one well worth the effort and expenditure. I'll breathe easier when he's behind bars.

----------


## sidewinder

I bought a mandolin from Danny last year, and feel fortunate that it went well. It kind of saddens me a bit to know this is occurring.  I will be glad when everone is taken care of, and this is old news. He never seemed like a bad guy, but I guess the proof is in what I am seeing here. Scott put me on alert early on, however money had already been sent. Luckily the mandolin was fine and all ended well in my case. I hope for the best for all involved. Offering this up as a possibility that this will end well, and to let you know that he has done the right thing before, so can do it again. It is great that Scott looks out after every one, and I appreciate this forum.

----------


## woodwizard

It's too bad that Spurgeon like's mandolins. We would have not have to deal with the likes of him if he had picked something else to scam people. But then again maybe it will turn out good that we get this crook off the streets and net. The sad thing is that he's one of many I'm afraid.

----------


## FL Dawg

It's amazing that someone would choose to run away from where they live, delete their email addresses, stop answering the phone, and risk going back to jail instead of just giving back the money they took.

----------


## thistle3585

> It's amazing that someone would choose to run away from where they live, delete their email addresses, stop answering the phone, and risk going back to jail instead of just giving back the money they took.


He doesn't have the money to give back.  Its basically a Ponzi scheme.  As long as money or mandolins aren't coming in then he hasn't any means of paying people back.  I would bet that he'd swap you a much nicer mandolin at a loss, if he had it, just to make you go away.  Since he is as mobile as he appears to be, I would guess that he doesn't have a job, so he hasn't any real source of income which means he has to beg, borrow or steal.  IF there are drug related issues, and I don't know that there are, then it is even more of a vicious cycle.   He will come to the point where he will become so overwhelmed that he will want to get caught, but I wouldn't hold out hope for getting your money back.

----------


## David Rambo

Scott, let me add my thanks for what you do in maintaining this site, also.  I will be buying another mando soon, and it's nice to know that these classifieds are policed and can be trusted.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> He doesn't have the money to give back.  Its basically a Ponzi scheme.  As long as money or mandolins aren't coming in then he hasn't any means of paying people back.


This is the real point and the problem of dealing with people like that is that no matter how mad you get and no matter how many lawsuits you file and criminal complaints you make in the end there is nothing anyone can do as a practical matter to get money of guys like this.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> This is the real point and the problem of dealing with people like that is that no matter how mad you get and no matter how many lawsuits you file and criminal complaints you make in the end there is nothing anyone can do as a practical matter to get money of guys like this.


There's one good thing you can do and it costs little. You can permanently ruin someone's reputation and make them famous in the mandolin community by telling everyone their name and how their criminal game works.

If you love traditional bluegrass and mandolin, what are you going to do, show up at festivals and introduce yourself? Hi, I'm Danny Spurgeon. Can I have my picture taken with you? It's a small, small world on the web. I never purchase anything from someone on the web without Googling them first, and this thread is making sure he can be found.

----------


## mandopete

> I never purchase anything from someone on the web without Googling them first...


That legal in Kansas?

Sorry, just trying the lighten things up a bit.  But your point is well taken.  A little research can go a long way when trying to vet a seller or buyer.

----------


## gibson mandoman

Oh Danny might be in Kentucky hiding out with Ted Wigglesworth.  Those two guys are probably best friends!  

Idea: Have Cafe members donate money to Earl, Eric, and Tony to compensate them for the money this scum named Danny Spurgeon took from them.  I might be wrong, but aren't there more than 8,000 active members on the Mandolin Cafe?  Again, if each member could donate $5, or even a $1, then there would be enough money to compensate Earl, Eric, and Tony for the money they have lost to Danny.  Also, donate the remainder of the funds to Scott and Mandolin Cafe, as Scott has really went above and beyond the call of duty in his efforts to track Danny down and make him do the right thing.

Danny still needs to go to jail for his crimes.  In addition, he needs to pay back the money that he has taken as well.  I just hate that three members have lost their hard earned money due to a scam artist not delivering the mandolins, and very inaccurately describing that Ibanez F-style mandolin.

Members who read my post, might think I am crazy, but I have been scammed before myself, so I know how it feels to send hard earned money for a mandolin, yet never receive the mandolin.  

Scott, if we can send money through Paypal to benefit Earl, Eric, and Tony, then please let me know, as I wish to send money to them.  Thank you for the wonderful site!

----------


## gibson mandoman

Wow, I was way off on the number of Cafe members!  May'be more like 17,000+ members!  Sorry about my poorly educated guess!

----------


## buckles

I think it's a bad, bad thing that people have been ripped off, and the offenders should answer and pay for their offenses.... but vigilante talk bothers me.

----------


## gibson mandoman

> I think it's a bad, bad thing that people have been ripped off, and the offenders should answer and pay for their offenses.... but vigilante talk bothers me.


I apologize if I offended anyone.  Scott, if I said anything out of the way, please let me know, as I will delete the offensive remarks immediately.  Again, I am just angry that honest people's money has been stolen from them.  I know how it feels to be scammed out of a substantial amount of money.  Not a good feeling.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> Danny still needs to go to jail for his crimes.


When we start talking crimes and jail we're into different territory and we should keep in mind there are a few small preliminary details such as the right to a jury trial and the presumption of innocence.  Yes, in a criminal case in this country (USA) EVERYONE - even Danny - is entitled to a jury trial and the presumption of innocence.  

I agree - this is starting to take on a bit of a lynch mob quality and that is never a good thing.

----------


## gibson mandoman

> When we start talking crimes and jail we're into different territory and we should keep in mind there are a few small preliminary details such as the right to a jury trial and the presumption of innocence.  Yes, in a criminal case in this country (USA) EVERYONE - even Danny - is entitled to a jury trial and the presumption of innocence.  
> 
> I agree - this is starting to take on a bit of a lynch mob quality and that is never a good thing.


Hi Rob, I am not an Attorney like yourself, but I do understand how the justice system works in the USA.  I am not saying Danny should be physically harmed, just captured so he can pay for the crimes he has committed.  Unfortunately, his capture might turn out to be a long extended process.  It would be nice to speed up the capture process, which I understand is easier said than done.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

> When we start talking crimes and jail we're into different territory and we should keep in mind there are a few small preliminary details such as the right to a jury trial and the presumption of innocence.  Yes, in a criminal case in this country (USA) EVERYONE - even Danny - is entitled to a jury trial and the presumption of innocence.  
> 
> I agree - this is starting to take on a bit of a lynch mob quality and that is never a good thing.


The guy is obviously guilty of what he is being accused of and I can tell you, as someone who remembers his posting behavior, that they guy is a first class jerk. I wasn't surprised at all when I heard what he was up to.

----------


## mrmando

I think the talk of collecting donations for a victims' fund is a little premature just at the moment. Until the perp is caught and his assets/ability to pay back can be properly assessed, none of us really know the complete picture. Danny, according to one of his MySpace pages, is an HVAC installer, which means he can get work anywhere there's a construction project ... so being on the run doesn't necessarily mean he can't be working. And if he's working, then wages can be garnished. His vehicle and firearms could be seized and auctioned off to pay debts, etc. I know, wishful thinking, but it might be better to wait until all the facts are in. 

It's easy for us to be convinced of his guilt, but it has to be proved in court -- in front of people who know nothing about mandolins -- before anything really spectacular can happen. In my case, Danny posted or sent me photos of different Gibson A4s, claiming they were all the same instrument and that he would sell it to me. Let's suppose I had sent the money and gotten a Chinese knockoff labeled "Gibson A4," like the ones that so many pawnshop owners have been biting on recently. The problem would be obvious to me, but it might not be quite so obvious to a jury of Danny's peers.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

I can't tell you how many times I've gone to small claims court for my business thinking I had a slam dunk case and come out on the other end. Anything can happen in court.

----------


## Mike Bromley

> Anything can happen in court.


Ain't that the truth.

And a subtle cautionary note, too.  With courts, one should never have any expectations.

Now, here in Canada (at the moment "over there") we have a "Legal System" as opposed to a "Justice System".

Which means, basically, that a slippery lawyer can twist laws to suit his defense.  I'm sure that goes on SOTB, but the US seems more akin to garnering restitution...

----------


## Links

Rob  -  I have seen nothing here that makes me think this thread has startred to take on a "lynch mob quality".  As a matter of fact think I the way a lot on members probably feel and would like to express has been quite reserved  -  as it should be.  Maybe something was deleted that I did not see.  As far as "presumption of innocence", that's for the justice system.  If he has ripped me off, or a friend, and I know all of the facts, I don't have to presume him innocent for one second!  I do however, have to follow the law!

----------


## Rob Gerety

I agree totally that if someone takes money and doesn't send goods that they should be prosecuted for a crime.  I hope in this case that occurs.  

But this tread is getting a little too wierd for me. So, I'll just move on to different threads and stay out of this one.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Come on folks, get a grip. 

Lots of wacky ideas and statements. This isn't rocket science. We know the procedure to follow here and with civil matters the proof always comes at the victim's expense. There are no ropes, lynch mobs or donation lines forming nor any need to exaggerate things to that point. Thank you.

I've removed a couple of statements throughout this entire discussion when someone advocated some violence against Danny. That's taking it too far. We have the right to complain loud and long about him and we will. I've made a promise to him I'd make him the most famous mandolin player of all time if I can accomplish that, and that's just what we're working towards.

----------


## LKN2MYIS

Scott -

A sound voice of reason.  Keep doing what you are doing.

Our justice system will handle it the way our justice system was designed to do. Law of the land. Not perfect, but we need to respect it and support it, voting for changes when and where we can. 

Bottom line is he's pretty much exposed ALL over now. He'll have to live with his tarnished name and image. I'm sure others he knows (friends and family) have computers and will eventually, if not already, stumble upon his antics. 

Who knows if there are any assets that will eventually help those who were taken? 

A little premature to do anything but let this play out.  Scott is handling this beautifully, and has my humble appreciation.

----------


## hank

This all reminds me of Joe Friday's "Just the facts, mam".  Seriously though internet accountability and policing is something that is evolving as human nature morphs with cyber space.  Scott's understanding of this world is evident in this goal(my assumption), to make questionable transactions and traders more visible to prospective buyers.  I still remember "that look" my wife Donna gave me when I bought my first F5 through the Cafe' classifieds.  "How do you know he's gonna do what he says he's gonna do?" It really says a lot about our music community that we have so many honest transactions among us.  Thanks again Scott and Moderators

----------


## journeybear

I haven't been scammed regarding an instrument - have balked at buying a couple because the stories about them sounded unbelievable - though I have been unable to collect on debts and had renters skip out owing money. The only time I had to take a hit where an instrument was concerned was when my F-12 was stolen a little over two years ago (but then, that's when I found this great site, so it hasn't all been so bad, eh? Yeah, yeah, opinions differ ...  :Wink:  ) The police were no help whatsoever, even though this occurred at my storage facility with video cameras all around and in broad daylight, I had the serial number, etc. They didn't even know what a mandolin _was_   :Disbelief:  - despite this being in New Haven which has a large Italian community - and seemed to think this was some kind of toy or otherwise insignificant. Even after we found the perpetrators on another camera with a better view of their faces, we couldn't get the cops to come back and take a look. I'm not sure how much this relates to the current discussion, except it illustrates that at play in these situations are such factors as police indifference, public ignorance, and the yawning abyss between how much we care about these things and how little they (and this) matter to others.  :Frown: 

Which is not to say that making every effort to right wrongs isn't the way to go. _Au contraire!_ We have to try all that much more to realize the results we want. Just be prepared to suffer through some disappointment.

----------


## lenf12

> It really says a lot about our music community that we have so many honest transactions among us.  Thanks again Scott and Moderators


I think that "our music community" is a reflection of our society as a whole. The vast majority of people are honest, thoughtful and fair minded and who endeavor to do the right thing in all of their transactions. This further emphasizes the need to be vigilent for those few people like Mr. Danny who try to take advantage of folks in our music community. I too appreciate the efforts of Scott and the moderators in policing the classifieds and the forum in general to keep this a place where everybody is treated with dignity, respect and honesty. 

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## woodwizard

[QUOTE=journeybear;734035]
Which is not to say that making every effort to right wrongs isn't the way to go. _Au contraire!_ We have to try all that much more to realize the results we want. Just be prepared to suffer through some disappointment.
********

Absolutely ... That is really LIFE as I know it.

----------


## lenf12

> The only time I had to take a hit where an instrument was concerned was when my F-12 was stolen a little over two years ago (but then, that's when I found this great site, so it hasn't all been so bad, eh? Yeah, yeah, opinions differ ...  )


Hi Journeybear,

As a current F-12 owner and fellow Florida resident, I really feel badly about the theft of your F-12. I'm wondering about the possibility of recovering your instrument given the exposure the Cafe has brought to bear on the scammer du jour. After 2 years, surely your F-12 must have surfaced somewhere, perhaps in CT where it was stolen or someplace else. Maybe relisting the serial number and pictures could help in the recovery effort. 

You have my profound sympathies and if you ever get up to Clearwater or I get to the Keys, you can take my mandolin for an extended test drive. You won't be disappointed.

Len B.
Clearwater, FL

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I've been privately calling this game the mandolin version of "Where's Waldo?" for criminals. The certified letter from my attorney was accepted and signed for on Nov. 9. From the USPS tracking, below. So, he is in Sevierville. For awhile we thought we had a lead elsewhere but that quickly was proved to not be the case. This great simplifies the process.

Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): Certified Mail™
Return Receipt Electronic
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 2:58 PM on November 9, 2009 in SEVIERVILLE, TN 37862.

Track and Confirm 	
Detailed Results:

Delivered, November 09, 2009, 2:58 pm, SEVIERVILLE, TN 37862
Acceptance, November 06, 2009, 8:58 am, LAWRENCE, KS 66044

----------


## journeybear

Aw shucks, Len, that's awful nice of you. See? This place is great, filled with lots of kind souls! I don't know when I'm likely to get up that way, though I am trying to talk myself (and a friend with a car) into going up to Sarasota F 12/4 to see my nutty friends Gandalf Murphy and the Slambovian Circus of Dreams (some actual MC there, in a folk/rock band context). Clearwater might be a bit out of the way. Fact is, the F-12 sacrifice led to keeping an eye on ebay and thus the 1917 A acquisition, which I'm really pretty happy with. I'll grant I'm being a little stoic and zen about this ... But you're right. It wouldn't hurt to nudge the police along a bit, send along what little (and poor quality) photos I have, put up a classified here and elsewhere.

But meanwhile, back to the matter at hand - That's great news, Scott! So he's still there, or someone acting on his behalf is. I'd have thought he's be long gone. Maybe he has some ties to the community that are keeping him there ...

----------


## Chris Wofford

I feel compelled to point out that "innocent until proven guilty" for the most part applies only to official, government action.  The only thing that stops a private citizen from treating another like a criminal is the possibility of a slander or defeamtion of character suit.  We can all be convinced he is guilty now if we want to do so.  We can say he is guilty.  Nothing to stop us unless he wants to sue to protect his good name.  In fact, this thread could remain even if he were tried and found not guilty.  There is a difference between innocent and not guilty.  The two terms are not legally the same.  Criminal trials determine only guilty or not guilty based on evidence provided.  There is no determination of innocence.

We don't have the authority to deprive anyone of life, liberty or property so the restrictions on innocent until proven guilty don't apply to us.

----------


## Samurai Cowboy

Scott: 
  Have yiu tried a Reverse Phone trace at www.411.com? It is a free service and very good at finding names and addresses.

----------


## Samurai Cowboy

Sorry about the typo. I am Dyslexic and sometimes I type faster than my eyes can see the keys.

----------


## kalenh

> Sorry about the typo. I am Dyslexic and sometimes I type faster than my eyes can see the keys.



Are you aware google....yup regular google search works just as well.

Just tested myself, my office, and a few friends.

 :Grin: 


But...I'm pretty sure Scott knows what he's doing.



PS. When you make a typo it's ok to use the edit button and fix it.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Heads up.

Someone just contacted me and said over at The Acoustic Guitar Forum someone has posted a note saying there's trouble dealing with a guy from Sevierville TN named Justin Clabo. 

Coincidence?

I've registered over there but wisely, they require a human to activate your account, as we do. If they aren't aware I'm going to point them over here. I can likely tell if it's our friend Danny or not. Anyone belong that would like to inform us in the meantime?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Heh. Now they've apparently remove that thread. No idea why, since I never saw it. There does appear to be a Just Clabo in Sevierville, though. Just when you think it can't get any stranger, it just may.

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Wonder if Mr. Spurgeon would assume someone else's name, or get a friend to post something for him?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

He actually has done this. I have a record of him using the names Sherry Bryant, Jason Riddle, Junior Phillips to name a few.

When you're doing business with someone and suddenly you realize they've changed their name, that should be a signal. One of the last emails he sent me he told me he was going straight but it had someone else's name in the reply-to field  :Smile: .

----------


## journeybear

I am typing this while simultaneously laughing in a most cynical way and shaking my head in disbelief. I had this funny thought - seems there used to be a lot more con men in movies from the 30s and 40s, when it was easier to pass yourself off as someone else, but they usually were _smarter_ than nearly everyone else in the film, had a bunch of schemes all worked out. Doesn't seem to be the case here - not that he ain't trying ... 

The only way we know Danny Jason Spurgeon is his real name is from those court records. At least, I assume he couldn't fake _them_ out.

----------


## jim simpson

Sadly or fortunately, criminals seem to be just dumb enough to get caught. Even the more clever ones eventually make a fatal mistake that puts an end to the bad behavior.

----------


## atetone

First of all yes,,, full kudos to Scott for all of his efforts to take care of all of us in our dealings on the Cafe classifieds.
Way above and beyond all reasonable expectations. This is nothing new for Scott though, he has been quietly doing the guard dog work for us all along.
Several years ago (5 years maybe?) I bought a mandolin on ebay from a seller who was actually selling the mandolin for a third party.
That third party it turned out later, was a "fallen angel" member of the Cafe.
My memory of the incident is a bit fuzzy but it went something like this:
The mandolin was misrepresented as been perfect when in fact it had a neck problem.
Other than that it was a great mandolin though so I was not too upset. I realized that I would have to spend a few hundred to get the neck fixed but overall it could have been a lot worse.
When I contacted the ebay seller he gave me the name of the Cafe member for whom he had sold the mandolin.
I contacted the guy through the Cafe and we traded some emails etc... but I didn't get any satisfaction so I just let it go. Live and learn and overall it wasn't so bad.
Some time later I received an email from Scott in which he stated that he had noticed that I had been in contact with this individual through the Cafe and he wanted to know if I had had any negative dealings because others had and Scott was trying to find out the extent of this guys' shady works.
I relayed my story to Scott just for his informational purposes but told him that  I was not looking for any remedy. I was fine with it really and it was an ebay transaction really not a Cafe transaction.
I was truly impressed though that he was taking the time to contact me.
So,,, like I said, this is not new to Scott. 
On a side note another great person got involved with this mandolin.
Charlie Derrington had already stepped up and fixed the mandolin for me FREE! even though he did not know me, and I was not the original purchaser. All I did was to email him and and ask his advice on how to go about getting it put right.
I will never forget that act from Charlie. I just have to believe that every story I ever heard about him and his great personality have to be totally true. Unbelievably superb gentleman in my experience. 
Anyway,,, that is my story about how one slightly sour ebay purchase put me in touch with 2 great people who went out of their way to ensure that a total stranger got taken care of.
Amazing really when you stop to think about it.

----------


## Links

This "Justin Clabo" story sounds a lot like our "buddy".

http://www.banjohangout.org/classifi...2638&cid=12280

I think if I happened to be from Sevierville and liked to buy, sell, play, etc. musical instruments, I would be upset that someone from my hometown is creating an atmosphere of distrust for the entire region.  I know I wouldn't buy from or sell to anyone from Sevierville, as you just don't know who you are dealing with.  Certainly this is not fair to all of the fine honest folks there, but unfortunately Danny has caused a great deal of harm.  Hopefully, there will be some instrument folks on his next jury!

----------


## Eric Hanson

http://cgi.ebay.com/1921-Gibson-A4-s...item2ea910ee2a

Could this be the same guy having someone else do the selling for him?

----------


## resophil

> http://cgi.ebay.com/1921-Gibson-A4-s...item2ea910ee2a
> 
> Could this be the same guy having someone else do the selling for him?


Hmmmm.........  (scratching stubble on chin whilst musing...)

-No Feedback......
-No returns.......
-Close to eastern Tennessee.......
-Talks about "the owner" in the third person.....

I think I'd run a mile....

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> This "Justin Clabo" story sounds a lot like our "buddy"...


Sevierville is the new Nigeria.

----------


## mandodan1960

Googled Justin Clabo and found a fireman in Gatlinburg Tn. Just down the road from Sevierville, Tn 

 Introducing Gatlinburg's Honor Guard from left to right - David Puckett, Justin Clabo, Chief Greg Miller, Andrew Quilliams and Michael Clemmons. ...
www.ci.gatlinburg.tn.us/fire/firenews.htm - Cached - Similar

I doubt that this guy sent the banjo hangout guy on a wild goose chase. Firemen I've known tend to be trustworthy. Perhaps that's the whole idea it  gives him some credibility? 

Anyway all I wanted to point out is that there is a Justin Clabo in that area. I don't want to speculate on what's going on.

----------


## mandopete

> Sevierville is the new Nigeria.


Oh man, I just got a letter from the President of Nigeria.  He says I have won $1 million dollars and a coffee mug that was autographed by Chris Thile!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> http://cgi.ebay.com/1921-Gibson-A4-s...item2ea910ee2a
> 
> Could this be the same guy having someone else do the selling for him?


Doubt it.

You have to have a bank account to accept PayPal, which this seller does. That means a payment can be tracked to a real person, and of late, he's only dealt in money orders (hint, moneys orders, Western Union... a _very_ bad idea--just my opinion). PayPal also has some methods of going after you when you abuse their system.

Still, if it was me, new seller on eBay with no feedback, high price, only three images, brief description, seller will not accept returns for the item, no thanks. Those are too easy to find for less than that elsewhere from reputable dealers.

Plus, it appears this is not the same instrument, but then, that was never an issue to start with since what he was selling was never in his possession.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Yea, I have a real bad feeling about that auction.  Lots of red flags.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Oh man, I just got a letter from the President of Nigeria.  He says I have won $1 million dollars and a coffee mug that was autographed by Chris Thile!


Exactly.

----------


## Ryk Loske

> Oh man, I just got a letter from the President of Nigeria.  He says I have won $1 million dollars and a coffee mug that was autographed by Chris Thile!


Me Too!

I got the money ... but he stiffed me on the mug.

Ryk

----------


## Dfyngravity

> Googled Justin Clabo and found a fireman in Gatlinburg Tn. Just down the road from Sevierville, Tn 
> 
>  Introducing Gatlinburg's Honor Guard from left to right - David Puckett, Justin Clabo, Chief Greg Miller, Andrew Quilliams and Michael Clemmons. ...
> www.ci.gatlinburg.tn.us/fire/firenews.htm - Cached - Similar
> 
> I doubt that this guy sent the banjo hangout guy on a wild goose chase. Firemen I've known tend to be trustworthy. Perhaps that's the whole idea it  gives him some credibility? 
> 
> Anyway all I wanted to point out is that there is a Justin Clabo in that area. I don't want to speculate on what's going on.



Googled as well,Justin Clabo is actually from Sevierville, TN. 

I think Danny might be using names of people he might actually know. Look at his interest and music choice, bluegrass.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I just got a PM from someone in Sevierville that feels that my statement that Sevierville was the new Nigeria painted an unfair picture of the area. That was not the intention obviously, it was meant as a tongue in cheek remark but I want to apologize to the good people of Sevierville for the remark. As for the senders question (rhetorical) as to what goes on in my area, there isn't really any reason to ask. I live in New Jersey. If you read the papers you know what goes on in my area. We simply accept the fact that the rest of the world has an opinion of us and honestly we don't really care. That's the way you survive here and we sometimes forget there's a world out there that is different.

----------


## Links

Mike, I understood your point exactly, and wondered when someone would say something about it.  I think your point was the same as mine  -   that a few people can ruin or damage the reputation of an area, inhabited overwhelmingly with fine upstanding people.  I think a legitimate question right now is "would you buy or bid on an instrument now from someone whose address is listed in Sevierville, or the surrounding area"?  In many cases, I think the answer is no  -  or at least "not without a thorough investigation of the seller".

----------


## JeffD

> I live in New Jersey. If you read the papers you know what goes on in my area. We simply accept the fact that the rest of the world has an opinion of us and honestly we don't really care. That's the way you survive here and we sometimes forget there's a world out there that is different.


I grew up on the Jersey Shore from ages 9 to 18. Brothers and Mom still live there.

And....

I can't argue with you. I agree.

----------


## Rob Gerety

> I live in New Jersey. If you read the papers you know what goes on in my area. We simply accept the fact that the rest of the world has an opinion of us and honestly we don't really care. That's the way you survive here and we sometimes forget there's a world out there that is different.


Hey Mike, some of my best friends are from New Jersey.  :Smile: 

We don't hold it against you.  :Whistling:

----------


## mandopete

Wasn't Tony Soprano from Jersey?

 :Whistling:

----------


## journeybear

Cheese, youse guys! Whatcha tryin' ta start here? You wanna lay offa the prejudice a bit? Do I got to remind you about a certain blue-eyed singer by the name of Francis Albert Sinatra - may he rest in peace - who came from Hoboken, fer cryin' out loud? Everyone from New Jersey ain't so bad, and neither is everyone from Sevierville. Whadaya doin' here with all this guilt by association and rush to judgment and all. Why, I oughta -

All right, kidding aside - someone earlier in this thread decried what he saw as a lynch mob mentality in some of the posts, and I do think it's wise to keep our tempers in check and let cooler heads prevail. I know a lot of us like to use humor to lighten up threads on serious subjects, and it's tempting to take potshots at people we think deserve it, but let's try to keep cool. Far be it from me to be an apologist for this Spurgeon guy, but let's not take random bits of information and run wild with them. Sevierville is the seat of Sevier County, with a population of over 15,000, and it's unreasonable to assume he knows everyone there nor vice versa. Even if he does have some friends, there's no reason to assume they're in cahoots with him. For all we know he could have picked Justin Clabo's name out of the phone book. Or Justin Clabo could be operating completely independently, or doing nothing wrong at all, but is being misunderstood. I don't think that's the case with Spurgeon - he seems like a real scoundrel - but the coincidence of proximity shouldn't necessarily lead to the conclusion of conspiracy. Granted, it would be wise to be leery of entering into a cash or otherwise untraceable transaction with someone you don't know - but that's just good advice in general. If you have a legitimate reason to suspect someone is involved in Spurgeon's schemes, you should contact the Sevier County sheriff's office. Posting such suspicions here, where emotions on this issue are high, is a little irresponsible. I understand you want to alert people to what may seem like some shady dealing, but you have to be careful about besmirching an innocent person's reputation. It's a fine line.

----------


## Tom C

Whn my company moved from Long Island to NJ. I stayed in NY -Rockland county -about 5 minutes from NJ. I just couldn't bcome a Jerseyinian/Jerseyite.  :Smile:

----------


## mrmando

If you have an appointment to meet a fireman, and he doesn't show up, one explanation immediately comes to mind: Maybe he had to go put out a fire.

----------


## journeybear

I know.  :Smile:  I thought of that too. Then I remembered they had communicated several times previous to the meeting time so I had to wonder why there was no further communication (including explanation). But still, that doesn't mean any scamming was going on. Especially since this was a proposed purchase, not sale.

----------


## Rob Gerety

Ok, ok. Enough of this Jersey bashing.  I understand that the deer herd in Jersey is 10 times the deer herd in Vermont.  

Lord knows we've got our issues up here.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The deer herd in New Jersey is indeed that large. Unfortunately they too have to deal with the question "What exit?" Back to the topic at hand please.

----------


## mandodan1960

Being from Philly originally I just can't resist (sorry mike) From a sitcom episode years ago. "Hey honey lets go out back and light a tire on fire and pretend like we're back living in Trenton." Ba Da Boom !!!

----------


## John McGann

ay, I'm from Jersey too. C'mere!  :Disbelief:

----------


## mandodan1960

Oh, No !! 
I've screwed up now. A thousand pardons to a fine creator/purveyor of some of my favorite learning materials. I knew I was out on a limb and once again was without restraint. If the truth be known some of my fondest memories of Philly come from Ocean city N.J  :Disbelief:  Oh, No I've gone and done it again ! I have my homeboys upset now. I'll just back out slowly .....

----------


## journeybear

:Popcorn:

----------


## mtucker

Summer on the Tom's and the world's best pizza .. Jersey shore!

----------


## journeybear

People! Mike said "please." This is a serious thread about a serious subject. A good rule of thumb, before posting to a thread, is to _read every post_ in it to understand the topic and how the discussion has progressed. Pay particular attention to the original post.

If you want to talk about Jersey start another thread. Please!

----------


## Rob Gerety

Message received.

----------


## evanreilly

Amazing!!!
John McGann is from Joisey!!
I must have heard his strings as I stood on the other shore of the Hudson!!!
I also recall Ralph Rinzler & I beleive the Dawg are from Joisey......
What was the original topic?????

----------


## John McGann

> Oh, No !! 
> I've screwed up now. A thousand pardons to a fine creator/purveyor of some of my favorite learning materials. I knew I was out on a limb and once again was without restraint. If the truth be known some of my fondest memories of Philly come from Ocean city N.J  Oh, No I've gone and done it again ! I have my homeboys upset now. I'll just back out slowly .....


Now hold still while I get my cousin...just kidding man. everyone from NJ is very understanding of the stigma...that's why there's so many people from NJ in every other state  :Laughing:

----------


## AlanN

Hey, the Pizzarellis are from The Garden State, John even had the tune I Like Jersey Best:

Been a lot of places
Seen pictures of the rest.
But of all the places I can think of
I like Jersey Best!

(and he and Bucky even threw in the hook from Jersey Bounce)

and don't forget Monk's Hackensack

----------


## journeybear

I feel useless, like I'm shouting to the deaf ...  :Crying:

----------


## JeffD

> He actually has done this. I have a record of him using the names Sherry Bryant, Jason Riddle, Junior Phillips to name a few.



Do the real people with those names have any legal recourse? Probably not as he probably just picked names out of a hat. But if it could be proven that he chose these people particularly....

I wonder.


But your right, don't buy stuff from someone who changes his name during the transaction.

----------


## Yellowmandolin

Any updates?  It's been a while...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Just received an update from an attorney I've worked with on this. The registered letters were finally returned to him (the lawyer) undeliverable. Danny has apparently moved and left no forwarding address, or has people he lives with that are presenting that story. There's no way to tell, really, or so that was what we were presented with. Can't say I'm surprised at any of this.

----------


## JeffD

This scam alert thread will do a lot to discourage would be scammers from poking around this site, regardless how things turn out with Danny, though I feel the frustration for those who are owed money.

----------


## journeybear

Sad news, that. As I recall, that criminal searches website turned up activity by people with his name in other states, including South Carolina and Arizona. Not sure if that's the same person, but it does at least suggest that he could turn up anwhere operating the same way. His operation is pretty mobile, after all, requiring not much in the way of physical setup. At least all the investigation and reporting you have done will give future possible victims an idea of what to look for from this guy, and hopefully they'll avoid him.

----------


## riverbum

just to clear up the Justin Clabo part. Justin is from that area. as a matter of fact, he lives in sight of dollywood. he is a super nice guy and a christian man. he is a paramedic and a father. i have played with him he is a very good singer/guitar player. i look forward to picking with him again new years weekend when i travel to my second home in maryville, tn. i also know he is in the market for a better guitar but he is an honest guy from what i know about him.

i hope they catch the sorry sob that is cheating everybody out of their hard earned money. sevierville/pigeon forge is like home to me and the best bluegrass pickers inthe world are hanging out there and if i can't find a full time job soon, i am headed back there to try to make music full time. beats trying to work full time  :Smile: 

rhett dennis

www.bluegrassinalabama.com

----------


## Jim Bo

I joined this forum just to post on this particular thread. I tried the link to Danny Spurgeon facebook and he signed on yesterday. Gives his hometown as Newport which is some 25 miles from 
Sevierville/Pigeon Forge. Says he may be moving to Del Rio which is another 10 miles or so from Newport.

I regret he is living in East Tennessee as most of the folks here are honest and very trustworthy. I see he is looking for a bluegrass loving mountain girl who likes moonshine. Maybe we could fix him up with one...with a badge.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Haven't updated this discussion in awhile, and normally would have no reason to. However, while at NAMM this weekend I had a message board registration attempt from the right area of the country, and clearly from Danny or someone from his crowd. I emailed a note back to them asking for information but received no response.

This is a reminder. I predict he still has at least one instrument he's looking to unload on someone, and of course you can sell a mandolin you have no intention of delivering many times over. Beware on Craig's List, which has virtually nothing in place to monitor his activity. eBay, you have to at least have a credit card, and after you've been booted off a few times by their enforcement they tend to not let you back on without the hassle of a credit card, which typically requires a bank account, which I'm guessing is a problematic hurdle for him. 

Remember, when someone says to not email them because it's not working, delivery doesn't match their address, they say they're selling for a friend, their name changes during the transaction, they ask for cash or money orders, those are all strong signals. There are way too many good honest dealers and sellers that will not play any of these games with you.

----------


## Adam W. Carlos

I am a new member to the Cafe, though I have visited the site often, I am not sure why I never logged in before after almost ten years traveling the festival circuit with my Hands of Music art (some of you may have seen me). 

I have just read almost this entire thread and am glad to know that there is a self policing of scamming in our community. I am currently thinking of upgrading mandolins and hope not to get taken. Please keep the posting potentially shady sellers. I know now to be  very careful. 

Also, I am from Sewanee,TN please don't confuse me with this guy from Sevierville. 

Scott your diligence on this matter is to be commended. 

Thank you,
Adam

----------


## jim_n_virginia

> I just got a PM from someone in Sevierville that feels that my statement that Sevierville was the new Nigeria painted an unfair picture of the area. .


aww Mike we know you was just funnin!  :Laughing:

----------


## John Evans

Anything new on Danny?  Looks like he has gotten away with scamming people of their money.

----------


## musicalmama

Hey Guys,
I just joined this group to comment on this thread. I was googling "Justin Clabo" earlier today because he ripped my husband and I off through a craigslist transaction. So, when I googled his name, I found this long thread about the mandolin scam. 
Someone posted earlier about Justin and how he is a good Christian man etc..... Well, he might be, but he also doesn't feel bad about stealing someone's money. 
We sold him our large flat screen tv, and to make a long story short, he did not pay us the full amount that he agreed to. Then, when we tried to call him several times in attempt to collect the rest of our money, of course he could not be reached. 
I have checked out his myspace account, and even requested to be his "friend" on facebook. LOL
Yes, he is a firefighter from Sevierville that lives very close to Dollywood. Yes, he is a husband and has 4 daughters. However, he is not an honest man. We learned that first hand. I have no idea if he and this Danny guy are the same person, or maybe friends, or who knows. But, I do know that you should stay away from someone named Justin Clabo. Do not allow him to purchase something of yours through craigslist, and definitely do not buy anything from him either. Sometimes people aren't always who they "appear" to be. (Sorry to his friend who plays bluegrass with him- I'm sure you didn't want to hear this, but it's true)

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Has anyone that was involved in this been able to get their money back? Any updates?

----------


## Earl Gamage

No we have not.  No updates, it's history.  I kind of hate to even post this but you asked so.....

----------


## riverbum

just to satisfy my curiousity, did muscalmama actually make a person to person transaction with justin? i am not disputing what happened but i was wondering if you actually met him in person. my experiences with justin has always been very positive and i hope this was not the case. but i have been fooled before and i am sure i will be fooled again

----------


## flatt

> Beware this listing. A Loar-period paddlehead A4, erroneously listed as an A2, for $1300? Don't mind if I do. But ... 
> 
> I'm attaching three photos. #1 appeared with the CL ad. #2 is the first one the seller sent me; #3 is the second one he sent me. #3 definitely doesn't match either of the first two, and I'm not sure the first two match either. Resolutions are low, but the shape of the burst doesn't seem to match, and #1 appears to have an adjustable bridge while #2 doesn't. In fact, the fretboard extension on #1 looks more like an H2. 
> 
> The second two photos also don't match the 1923 serial number the seller gave me, nor do they bear out his claim that the mandolin has a truss rod. 
> 
> The kicker is that the seller turns out to be someone who's been kicked off the Cafe numerous times for trolling on the message board and running fake ads on the Classifieds. I guess I won't be pursuing this one further, and I don't recommend it to anyone else, unless of course you live in Knoxville and employ several bodyguards.


Coming to this really late - so excuse me for firing the whole thing up again. 

But looking at the photos ... regardless of the actual LOOK of the instrument, buyers should always be aware of other clues in pictures. 

In this example .. why is the mandolin on two different stands? Personally I only own one kind of stand (actually two but they're identical). And - how many rooms do you have in your house with similar lighting but totally different floor textures? In these photos, one's with a carpet, one against a (suspiciously Photoshop'd) white background, and the front-side-rear photos obviously done against a photographic background with side and fill lighting. 

Even if it was the same mandolin, they've not been photographed by the same person.

A reputable dealer might go the the trouble of photographic lighting, but most of us pick a sunny day and take all the photos at the same time.

Be suspicious of anyone with conflicting photos!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

There it is again, our favorite boy and his mandolin. May be sold by now.

----------

